# Testen ob Methode existiert?



## KoenigGunther (1. Aug 2007)

Hi!
Wenn ich rausfinden möchte ob eine bestimmte Klasse x die Methode l() hat - was muss ich dafür, bzw wie kann ich das tun?
Ich dachte sowas würde schon reichen:

```
try{
	x.l();
}catch(java.lang.Error e){
	System.out.println(e.toString());
}
```
Prinzipiell wird doch ein Error geworfen wenn ich etwas ausführen möchte was nicht geht, oder?


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (1. Aug 2007)

Der Code, den Du gepostet hast, dürfte eigentlich gar nicht kompilieren, wenn die Methode "l" nicht existiert. Den Ansatz, mit einem Error bzw. einer Exception etwas abzuprüfen, würde ich lieber auch gleich wieder verwerfen.

Für Dein Problem sollte die Reflection-API eher das Richtige sein.

<edit>
Die Methode Class#getMethods sollte Dir konkret weiterhelfen.
</edit>


----------



## KoenigGunther (1. Aug 2007)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
getMethod() reicht mir in diesem Fall eigentlich schon aus


----------

